# France will be busy next week!



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

It feels as though every time I look at a thread someone says "we are off to France next week", we are not all going are we?

So anyway we are off under the tunnel early next Monday who should we be looking out for and who can we follow in case we get lost? :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GROUNDHOG said:


> . . So anyway we are off under the tunnel early next Monday who should we be looking out for and who can we follow in case we get lost? :lol: :lol: 8)


Look out for BLUE skies & FOLLOW the sun [don't worry about getting lost - its all part of the fun] 8)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Doesn't someone here have "I never get lost I just change where I am going" on their profile? 8)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Us too, will be keeping an eye on t'internet and will aim for the sun, keep your eye's out for a hymer with waving hand stickers on the mirrors.

See you there........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Follow us if you like but you will probably end up a long way from France. Just started this years blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk if you want to see where we are off to.

Currently up 2800ft at the ski station at Gerardmer on edge of Alsace. Weather has been Grim. Only us up here all alone. Great!

Can you bring some decent weather with you as we are sat with tue fire on!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

according to the Meteo ,the only people that will be busy in France next week ,are the Umbrella salesmem ..


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Look out for BLUE skies & FOLLOW the sun


To follow the sun, you already have to see it... I am French and I am waiting for the next time we will go back to England...

We are very different... :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

We go a week on Friday for 3 weeks, don't follow us, we have no idea where we will be going , just hope to find nice weather somewhere.


John


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Will do our best Barry and will look out for the Hymer an99uk!

Provence is looking good, at least it is warm rain!

 8)


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I have it on very good authority that the best places to go in France over the next few weeks is south but seeing that you will all now be going that way I am going to Normandy where it will be quiet.

Alan


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*France touring ,,,,*

WE're going to France for a month, end of July from Plymouth/Roscoff, hoping to visit a friend in Agen, he has a huge parking area, so cheap parking for a week or so. Will be taking him some homebrew in exchange for cheap accom.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are crossing Dover to Dunkirk week on tues ( 19th) 23.59 heading for south of Paris or further depending on the weather.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alan

Go to the Cherbourg peninsula. Some fab beaches and wild spots right next to them. See the end of last summers blog


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

It will be busy  

I am on the midnight train on Friday.

off to Belgium for the sandcastles first then wherever the fancy takes for two weeks ...

Roger


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well we're on the midnight ferry tomorrow night, but only going via France - we're off to the Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg and Belgium - just 30 miles or so of France at each end.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Well I just got back from 10 days in southern Normandy and the area around the north of Angers and looks like you all took my advice and went south. It was very quiet and the weather was not too bad at all. The Aires were not busy even with the French. We saw no more then 3 UK vans over the 10 days. The roads were quiet too, pure bliss.

Alan


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We're off a week on Sunday - I'm counting the days....12 to go, Out of Plymouth to Roscoff, down to the Tarn Gorge and then Coullioure and a week in Spain. I am soooooo looking forward to feeling the warmth of the sun. If anyone else is on that 11pm ferry do come and say hello, we'll be in the silver Burstner, sadly our new motorhome will not be ready until a week after we go to France for the summer.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well we are well south in France and I got back yesterday from a month in rainy GB. Weather yesterday was warm, dry and fairly sunny. Opened the curtains this morning in time to see the heavens open and it poured for an hour. Rest of the day was overcast and not very special although it did dry up. Not quite my idea of coming home to France!

I hope you all have a great holiday in France, even if the weather is not perfect this year (the rain is still warmer and even the gloomy days are several degrees warmer than an overcast day in the UK!)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well you lot, please look after France as we will not be back until middle of August. Can't really complain as only arrived back about 10 days ago from a 6 week stint and the next hol. will be for another 6 weeks. 

Hey ho ..... this retirement lark is worth waiting for. However, where did I find the time to work :wink: 

Sue


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.

We are going on 25 July on 11pm train from Folkestone staying at city europe for the night then heading to Mosel and then down to konstanz the to Como then to annacy. Back through France back home 19th August. 

Can't wait getting exited


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We are at Parc Verger been here a week and had very little sun moving to the med tomorrow


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We are off down to Canterbury next Monday and on the ferry Tuesday morning heading for the Mimizan area. Look out for Sooty and say hi.

Kath and Keith (sooty)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are passing through the beginning Sept on route to Italy

Save us some sunshine :lol:

And have a fabulous time all of you

Aldra


----------

